# TSS Notch Coils by iJoye - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/4/16)

Designed by Ijoye for the Tornado Tank but will fit drippers and 25mm tanks. Some 22mm RTA's will take them but please check below dimensions.

The iJoy TSS coil is a convenient pre-made coil with a difference. Similar to the Notch Coil by Wismec, the iJoy TSS offers the surface area of a Clapton coil, the fast ramp-up time of a traditional coil, and the convenience of a pre-made coil.

The main “barrel” section of the iJoy TSS is made out of stainless steel.This setup allows the coil to operate in temperature control mode, as well as standard wattage mode.

The iJoy TSS will be available in two sizes. The 5mm diameter coil will work great in atomizers with ample decks, like the iJoy Tornado or other 25mm. For atomizers with smaller decks or for vapers that want to use multiple coils in their atomizers, a 3.5mm version is available too.

Please note dimensions below:

5.0mm ID (8mm in length)

3.5mm ID (7mm in length)

Price is for a set of coils (2 coils)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/tss-notch-coil​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (20/4/16)

Ooooh, these would make maintenance on a BF mod a dream...
What is the resistance per coil though?


----------



## zadiac (20/4/16)

The measurements are confusing. What are the .05mm and 0.35mm for. Is it a typo?


----------



## Sir Vape (20/4/16)

0,5mm and 0,35mm is the ID of the coil


----------



## zadiac (20/4/16)

lol......0.5mm? I think not. It should be 5mm. 0.5mm you would only get a hair through........lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (20/4/16)

Sir Vape said:


> 0,5mm and 0,35mm is the ID of the coil


Probably 5.0 and 3.5 mm?


----------



## Sir Vape (20/4/16)

zadiac said:


> lol......0.5mm? I think not. It should be 5mm. 0.5mm you would only get a hair through........lol



You are 100% correct ha ha was thinking in OHMS!!!!  Editing now


----------



## zadiac (20/4/16)

Sir Vape said:


> You are 100% correct ha ha was thinking in OHMS!!!!  Editing now



No sweat bro. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## acorn (20/4/16)

Jip...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (25/4/16)

What are the ohms for each coil? There's nothing on the website. I know the 5mm ID one is prob 0.2 ohm, but what is the ohms for the 3mm one?


----------



## KB_314 (27/4/16)

zadiac said:


> What are the ohms for each coil? There's nothing on the website. I know the 5mm ID one is prob 0.2 ohm, but what is the ohms for the 3mm one?


Mine is settling (wicked and juiced) at around 0.2 ohms. Initially it read 0.16  The 3.5mm id. A little lower than I was hoping, but it's performing well so far (day one) and flavour seems very good. I'm running a single in an Avocado with 80/20 eliquid.


----------



## zadiac (28/4/16)

I think I'll pass. I'm going to order the those other coils from FT and see what they're like.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/4625100

https://www.fasttech.com/products/4625101


----------



## Zakariya Baker (12/6/16)

Hmmm think the 3.5mm will run on my istick 50? minimum is o.2 ohm to fire


----------

